# 42 & 1st treatment (icsi) 3 embe to be transfer and i'm really confused help. *



## mayyday (Dec 18, 2007)

hi everyone, i'm 42 new to this site.it has been very helpful and i will like to know my chances of preg with 3 embe. i had a myomectomy in 2005 and my tretment has been delayed because of dh was working abroad. well my tubes were blocked and dh had low sperm count. so icsi was recommended to start in feb. I will be happy to read from people of the same age group or that has had 3 embe. thanks 

mayydy


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi
Welcome to FF 

I have listed a couple of boards that might be of help to you 

Good Luck with your journey 

Love Jo
x
Over 40's boards 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Icsi boards 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=31.0


----------



## SJC123 (Dec 31, 2007)

Hi Mayday,
I am new to this board too, and also 42 but only until tomorrow...
I have been on ivfconnections.com which I think is like the american version of this board, maybe.
I was on that because I have done 2 ivf's at Cornell in New York.  Both with ICSI.  They do it automatically for me, not because of the quality of the sperm but because of my advanced age. 
First one a bfn, the second was (as of today) a bfp.  They transferred 5 embryos back in this time.  According to my doctor the chances of an embryo being viable at our age is 25% tops.  It is a numbers game and you will be increasing your chances of success by putting 3 back.
Best wishes
SJC123

/links


----------



## Gracie1000 (May 14, 2006)

Hi Mayydy

I am 41 on the 3rd Jan - I had 3 embryos transferred on 30/11/07 and had a BFP on 13/11/07 - this was our 6th and final attempt at IVF all previous cycles had been BFNs.  We wanted to have 3 transferred on our 5th attempt however were not fortunate enough to, this one we were.

We are ecstatic that this time has work so far for us - we had to have 2 early scans as I have been bleeding for 10 days now and I have another scan on the 3rd when I will be 7 weeks exactly.  From what I have read this is quite common however is v scary.  So far we have one healthy heartbeat, another sac with a yolk in it and the area which is bleeding which hopefully can be explained by my clinic on Thursday.

Good luck and any questions just fire away.

Take care

Gracie


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Mayyday, welcome to Fertility Friends. 

As you can see, there is plenty of success stories around for people in your age group. Please do head on over to the over 40's and ICSI boards that Jo has left links for as you will meet many ladies in your situation on both of them.

Here's a few more links you might like to ceck out too:

*Meanings ~ *CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck with your tx. 

C~x


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Tonight is Newbie Night in the Chat room 8pm
- do pop in and say  To Caz & I
The chat room has various themed sessions each week, 
Details of these can be found on the main index page 
The chat room is open 24/7 with lots of support, fun & friendship to be found.

We already Offer one2one Chats by prior arrangement CLICK HERE



For help in getting into the chatroom  CLICK HERE


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------

